

Ask HN: Tablets for Coding. - hwallace

I am falling victim to recent marketing campaigns, and have decided to invest in a tablet.<p>Which tablet seems the most coding friendly? Obviously the tablets are not as capable as my laptop, but if one wanted to get some convenient coding done, which tablet would do best?<p>I would imagine that the tablets with the thin keyboards that seem to take up no space would be the best.<p>Please enlighten me.
======
fus
Please have a look at Lenovo Yoga IdeaPad.

